# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bal gaat omhoog

## henkjan

Hoi Allemaal, 

Mijn linker bal gaat als ik sex heb wel eens terug naar mijn lies. Hij gaat er ook weer gemakkelijk uit.
Ik voreg me af of dit erg is? Ik zit hier wel erg mee kan iemand mij helpen :Confused:  

groetjes

----------


## u275379

> Hoi Allemaal, 
> 
> Mijn linker bal gaat als ik sex heb wel eens terug naar mijn lies. Hij gaat er ook weer gemakkelijk uit.
> Ik voreg me af of dit erg is? Ik zit hier wel erg mee kan iemand mij helpen 
> 
> groetjes


Volgens mij is dit normaal, dus geen zorgen

----------


## u275379

Volgens mij is er niets abnormaals aan de hand. Dus, geen zorgen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoor dit wel vaker hier en in mijn naaste omgeving; kan absoluut geen kwaad en is niets om je zorgen over te maken!! Pas als de teelbal om één of andere reden helemaal niet meer terug naar beneden wil komen,dan kun je beter even een bezoekje brengen aan de (huis)arts!

----------

